# Wellness Complete Health Cat food: Indoor Health



## SpikeAndSable (Aug 9, 2014)

I have had my hedgehogs for about a year now, and have been feeding them this mixture the woman I bought them from fed all of her hedgehogs. It was a mixture of different seeds and I also fed them VitaPrima Hedgehog Formula. I just made a trip to the vets office last night because while I was on vacation and my mother was watching my animals, one of my hedgehogs ate a peanut that was in the mixture and it got stuck on the roof of his mouth for god knows how long. Long story short, I had to switch their foods today. I was reading on different websites that low fat and high protein was the best to feed them. I work at a holistic pet food store so it was easy to find, but I was wondering if the food I bought them was good. I bought the indoor health formula, but I noticed the 6th ingredient in the list was whitefish meal, and I know they aren't supposed to eat fish. I also noticed that the wellness food was formulated to help with cats that have UTI's so there is a lot of cranberry product in it. Is this okay to be feeding them? If not, can someone please let me know a brand and flavor I should get them? I am sorry for the long post but I am just trying to figure this out since it was a short notice thing. 
My hedgehog is fine by the way, just a little dehydrated and hungry, but on the mend! He's eating and drinking well and he seemed to really like the wellness food when I gave it to him.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Cranberries are universally good for urinary health. Your hedgehog will benefit from it. I've looked at this food before and I have liked it. It's not that hedgehogs can't have fish, just some seem to have a problem digesting it and it kind of gives them stinkier poos. But you should be fine. 

Yeah, VitaKraft is a horrible food and nuts are really bad for hedgehogs for the reason you mentioned. 

I'm your hedgie is alright! :grin:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The fish should be just fine. And while a straight switch for food is generally not a good thing, it's very likely even if you were to try doing a slow switch in this case, your hedgehogs would do a straight switch themselves. It seems to be a very common thing when switching off from VitaKraft, which, to be honest, is probably one of the worst hedgehog foods available. I'm very glad you're switching them. 

One thing to note - Wellness CAN be too rich for some hedgehogs. I would still give it a try if you already have it and see how they do, as many also do just fine on it. But once they've had time to adjust to it (a week or two), if they're still having loose, smelly poops, it could be due to that and it might be worth checking into some other good brands to see if they do better with something else. But the Wellness is still worth trying since you already have it and the one hedgie likes it.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I actually feed my hedgies the occasional teaspoon of fish based canned cat food. Mostly,they get whatever the cats are getting that night. 
Their poops are always extra stinky for a bit (12-24 hours) but other than that there have been no adverse reactions. Honestly, they prefer chicken and turkey and beef canned foods though


----------



## SpikeAndSable (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you guys so much! I'm glad I at least chose a good food for them. And both if then really like it! Sable went straight for her food once I put it in her cage. Thanks again for the help!


----------

